# 240SX S14 V8



## dcdcsk8ter1 (Oct 27, 2010)

Engine Modifications:
VK56DE 5.6L out of a Nissan Titan Truck
Built a custom intake manifold to fit it under the stock hood
Canton Ford racing oil pan
K&N air filter
Custom Alm. oil pan adapter
Alm. racing radiator
12" flex light elc. fan
Trans cooler
Eliminated A/C and evap system to save room and hp loss
oil filter relocation
5spd auto trans.
Custom Motor mounts 
Custom trans mount

Suspension, ect.:
5-lug swap
z32 brakes kit all around
drilled and slotted rotors
Nismo bushings
NISMO power brace
Stance adjustable coilovers all around
new inner and outer tie-rods
braided brake lines
mach 1 hydrobooster and M/C
Street wheels- Team 5Zigen 17"x8" Super-6 wheels with nitto tires
Drag wheels- Team 5Zigen front-17"x9" with yokohama es100 rear- 17"x10" with yokohama advan drag radials

Body:
Kouki front and rear bumpers
Gracer Greddy front lip
Kouki clear headlights and turn signals
Kouki clear clearance lights

ECT.:
Walbro 255 inline fuel pump
RCI alm. 10gal. fuel cell
Areomotive Fuel press. regulator
Alm. Battery box relocated to the trunk
Optima Red top


----------



## dcdcsk8ter1 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## dcdcsk8ter1 (Oct 27, 2010)

A big thanks to CarSponsors.com - Get your car sponsored by Car Sponsorships and build your dream car for hooking me up with my sponsorship with GlowShift, they make some pretty sweet gauges you can check them out at GlowShift Performance Gauges & Pods ? Automotive Boost Gauges, Pyrometer , check out my video of the gauges and my car at 



.


----------



## Snogibson (Jan 28, 2011)

That looks like a tight squeeze but well worth it nice job man


----------

